
The 100 Best Pens, as Tested by Strategist Editors - Audiophilip
http://nymag.com/strategist/article/best-pens-gel-ballpoint-rollerball-felt-fountain.html
======
zimpenfish
Ohto Horizon Needle Points are amazing pens. Definitely one of the best I've
tried, especially when writing on Repap (ie the Ogami notebooks.)

Slightly confused by them talking about the Kaweco Brass but having a photo of
a non-brass Classic tho'.

